# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  My new RACK!!  Woot Woot!! (new design)

## Goodwin

Just thought I would post a pic of the new rack I just built!!  Thanks for all the advice from you people!!  I asked ALOT of questions to get this right!!!  Please feel free to leave any comments.

----------

_adamjeffery_ (10-01-2010),_aff19802_ (07-07-2009),_Anya_ (05-13-2012),_Emilio_ (07-25-2009),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (07-06-2010),_frankykeno_ (03-15-2009),frost0214 (10-20-2011),_hurricaNe_ (03-10-2011),_HypoPita_ (04-10-2011),Marc from CT (02-20-2011),_MoshBalls_ (07-21-2011),MSG-KB (01-03-2012),ShaleneRafuse (01-28-2012),_snakemansnakes_ (07-07-2009),_TheMolenater2_ (03-03-2009),_tweets_4611_ (04-28-2009),_waltah!_ (04-06-2009),zombie&lemons (03-17-2009)

----------


## Jerhart

Wow that there is one of the more fancier racks I have seen!  :Surprised: 

Did you build it out of an old entertainment center?

Very nice!  :Good Job:

----------


## snakedork

all i can say is cool.  That thing is more like furniture than a rack.  Excellent job on that rack.

----------


## RhacHead

Very nice! Do you have any pictures of the process of building it?

----------

_MoshBalls_ (07-21-2011)

----------


## AaronP

Very impressive.  I've never seen a rack that looked like that.

----------


## southb

I love the storage at the bottom....plus your using my favorite thermostat!

----------


## SamuraiZr0

Most impressive master JEDI!!... I like alot!

----------


## Goodwin

I built this from scratch using 4 sheets of 5/8" melamine!!  I drew up a sketch then put it together...I tried to think of everything BEFORE I started building!! LOL....It is heated using 11" Flexwatt as back heat....the whole back of the unit is on hinges like a big door so I can change heat tape or make adjustments without having to tear the rack apart.  I made that lil mounting spot for the new Herpstat just to keep it out of the way but accessible...then I finished all the edges with that iron on melamine...oh, and i needed a lil storage, thus the cupboard underneath...thats where I store spare newspaper, hides, dishes, etc...If there are any more questions feel free to ask!!!  Just thought I'd post a pic so people could see my ideas...!!

----------


## Jsh

Nice Job! :Good Job:

----------


## Goodwin

Some people may not like the way I did the "sideways" tubs but I didn't want the unit to stick out from the wall 3 feet so I turned the big 41qt tubs sideways....so far it is most efficient, heats well, all temps and humidity are PEEERFECT!!...

----------


## southb

I also do sideways and any more I build will be like that.  Great job.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> Some people may not like the way I did the "sideways" tubs but I didn't want the unit to stick out from the wall 3 feet so I turned the big 41qt tubs sideways....so far it is most efficient, heats well, all temps and humidity are PEEERFECT!!...


sideways for 41qts is the best, i think. Those tubs are far too long for most rooms, i feel to go outwards. 

I had a 9 slot 41qt awhile back. I might cut it down for a few extra tubs for some of the larger animals.

----------


## MissMowgli

I'd love to build a rack like that.  If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost you?

----------


## Goodwin

well it cost me about 200 to build the complete unit
then i bought heat tape, tstat, and tubs...
but I live in Nova Scotia Canada, in a small town and our prices are CRAZY....you could probably build it a lil cheaper....

----------


## llovelace

Nice rack  :Smile:

----------


## Argentra

:Surprised: ... WOH! That this is professional grade! Send me thy plans, oh master!  :Bowdown: 

That top is amazing...looks like a mantle piece. Very Very nice work!  :Good Job:

----------


## alohareptiles

Agreed...That is beautiful... :Bowdown:

----------


## gixxerrobballs

yeah that's a really nice rack.... :Good Job:

----------


## Goodwin

I have had this rack up and running for a couple of weeks now...It works awesome!!!  All of my temps are awesome and humidity is spot on!!  I am soooo glad that I put that storage space underneath...its almost full already!!  LOL got all the tools of the trade under there...lmao...Hope everybody liked the rack photos...stay tuned im gunna post some of the back of it so you can see how i setup my heat tape.

----------


## snakelover88

:Good Job:  That is a sweet rack system!

----------


## Dave763

Nice job :Good Job:  Looks like you could put one of those right in the living room. More like snake furniture than a rack.
Sure would look better than a bunch of fish tanks in the house.

----------


## Chris Rossi

> Some people may not like the way I did the "sideways" tubs but I didn't want the unit to stick out from the wall 3 feet so I turned the big 41qt tubs sideways....so far it is most efficient, heats well, all temps and humidity are PEEERFECT!!...


WHere did you find the 41qt tubs? None of my stores around here have them. Only a 40q whick didnt look much bigger that a 32qt and a 66qt.

----------


## Ranegyr

Awesome job.  did you put the flexwat on the back or under the tubs?  would love to see some construction photos.  i like how it looks like furniture more than a rack.

----------


## twh

> WHere did you find the 41qt tubs? None of my stores around here have them. Only a 40q whick didnt look much bigger that a 32qt and a 66qt.



in this neck of the woods wal-mart carries the sterilite 41 qt. have fun !

----------


## Chris Rossi

> in this neck of the woods wal-mart carries the sterilite 41 qt. have fun !


They used to here also but the dont seem to be now. lol

----------


## Goodwin

I got the 41 q sterilites at my local wal mart...I used 11" flex watt as back heat and it works awesome...my room temps are 75-78 degrees and the hot end of my tubs stays around 90-91 cool end is 85-88....this thing performs perfectly....On the back of the rack there is a door which opens...the heat tape is mounted to the inside of the door for easy accessibility.  I will try an get some more pics of it soon. :Very Happy:

----------


## TheMolenater2

Thats the best home made rack i've seen! Good work.

----------


## Nvar

Wow!  I want one!  This is exactly what I've been looking for.  Any chance I can get a copy of your sketches, etc.?

----------


## Royal Morphz

> Some people may not like the way I did the "sideways" tubs but I didn't want the unit to stick out from the wall 3 feet so I turned the big 41qt tubs sideways....so far it is most efficient, heats well, all temps and humidity are PEEERFECT!!...


I think the sideways tubs are fine. The snakes will show you when they are to hot if the stay at the front of there tubs all the time. Great rack.

----------


## M&J in NC

Fantastic. I wish I could build something that nice. Great Job!  :Good Job:

----------


## southb

Puts mine to shame

----------


## DutchHerp

Man, I wish I had the skill to build something like that.

It's hands down the nicest rack I've ever seen!

----------


## redmantodd

> Puts mine to shame


Puts mine to shame too.

----------


## Goodwin

Thanks for ALL the nice complements....I tried to make this be as economical and efficient as possible!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Kysenia

Wow....all it is missing is the surround sound and plasma on top.!! very nice :Smile:

----------


## Chris Rossi

> Puts mine to shame too.


I like your rack :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## frankykeno

What a gorgeous rack.  Not only is it very efficient in design but it's quite simply a very nice looking piece of furniture.  I'm thinking too for those of us that might want to be discrete about having snakes in a room, that the addition of matching doors that could be folded fully back (can't think of the type of hinge that is called) would be pretty handy.  

Because this is such a unique design, if you don't mind, I'm going to move this thread and sticky it into our DIY section so it can be permanently shared with those interested in rack building.  If you wish to share your build list and drawings feel free to add them into this thread (you are under no obligation to though of course).  :Smile:

----------


## zombie&lemons

i wish i could get my rack on a sticky  

but dang ol lee   that looks really good.  great craftsmanship :Bowdown:  :Handshake:

----------


## Brian_Sutton

Indeed, a very nice piece of work. I'll have to attempt something like that...maybe then my wife will allow me to keep it in our game goom. Well done.

----------


## Ladydragon

Was doing a search for rack systems and stumbled across this thread and OMG.. my eyes bugged out seeing that rack.  Please please please  :Please:  ...  post your materials, measurements, etc.  Now I know what rack to get built, so that it can sit in my livingroom.  thanx.

----------

BrianaK (08-01-2010)

----------


## Bleepr

I'm with just about everyone. BUILD LOG! or some measurements. That thing is spectacular and is exacly what I want to do for my snakes.

----------


## takagari

I see no pictures?

----------


## SGExotics

WOW! You should make a company called like, Fancy Racks, or Racks by Design LOL Your very talented at building, and could definately make a lot of money from doing what you did! I know a lot of ppl who would pay to have such a beautiful rack!

----------


## LCB

iam sooooooo gonna copy that. Lol  Looks Great!


felipe

----------


## xXxFluffyEmoxXx

Thanks for posting this up. Feel like telling me how to get this done? Im going to home depot to pick up to melamine ..so step by step please!?! one of the best looking racks i have ever seen

----------


## mommanessy247

where'd you find the top? im planning on building a 3 shelf unit for my snakes...when i have them, there'll only be 3...1 on ea. shelf. 
i wanna build it similar to yours but in red mahogany my favorite stain/paint color.

----------


## mommanessy247

i found where you can have custom mantles built ....mantelsdirect.com 
awesome customer service there too.

----------


## ~RED~

I would like to so something similer to what you have done, my snakes have to be kept in my room, lol.. I was wondering what is the size of the whole rack? This is something that would look really nice in my room! Nice job!  :Smile:   And may i use your idea to build one for me?

----------


## Angie Simmons

All I can say is wow, that is the nicest rack I have ever seen!! :Good Job:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

love the crown molding.  it's all about the little details that pull a finnishing project together.

----------


## asarodd

Ever since I seen this it has been what I want. Im gonna try and build one along these lines justa diff config. How would you place the flexwatt for the 41 qt sideways as far as belly heat and not lose the heat on the exposed long side? I understand you used back heat. We definetly need more up close detailed pics on your setup.

----------


## pamby13

So your flexwatt is on the back side? i am looking to start building mine and i really like your design... im a pretty stylish kind of gal and this suits my tastes just fine  :Smile:

----------


## cecilbturtle

i'll apologize in advance if its already been said but what are the two different tubs used? i know the big one is 41 qt sterlite but what is the smaller one that is the same height?

----------


## MoshBalls

OMG!  I love it!  That is fantastic.

----------


## aboutsnakes

the extra decoration step is well worth it

----------


## whispersinmyhead

Really late to the party but great job! I have similar idea in mind for my living room but more of a cabinet to keep kids out. I didn't think about keeping the back hinged for maintenance. 

Great job.

----------


## kitedemon

> well it cost me about 200 to build the complete unit
> then i bought heat tape, tstat, and tubs...
> but I live in Nova Scotia Canada, in a small town and our prices are CRAZY....you could probably build it a lil cheaper....


Hey me too! That looks great! Really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jambo1uk

Can you explain a bit more about how its all heated have looked at rack builds but don't see many pics of the heating side of things thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Joelgriz8124

I ca t see the picture  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

